# Scarf pattern.



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

I made this scarf for my GD and thought someone might like the pattern. It would be a good introduction to cables as there are so many repeats. You can use any yarn, just match it to your needles, simlpy use the size recommended on the ball band. No swatch needed.

Cast on the nearest multiple of 9 stitches for the required width of the scarf (I estimate this by the length they take up on the needle) then add 3 stitches. For my scarf I used 4 ply yarn and cast on 48 sts. (9x5)+3 .

Knit 10 rows.

Begin pattern:

Row1. Knit
Rows 2,4,6 and 8. (Knit3, purl6) repeat to last 3 stitches, k3
Rows 3 and 5 knit
Row 7 (k3 c6back) repeat to last 3sts. K3

C6back means cable 6 back. To do this slip the next 3 stitches on to a cable needle or small dpn. and leave at the back of the work. Knit the next three stitches then knit the 3 from the cable needle. This makes the crossover or twist.

These 8 rows form the pattern. Repeat them until the scarf is the length you want it.

Finish with 10 rows knit.

There is no copywriter on the pattern!! Use it as you like.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks! It's perfect for a man friend of mine.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I well make it for husband for Christmas, thanks for posting. What size needles did you use?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

crafty jeanie said:


> I well make it for husband for Christmas, thanks for posting. What size needles did you use?


Looks like a #4 yarn (Like Red Heart Shimmer thickness) and a 2.75 mm to 5 mm knitting needle (UK 11, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1).

I have to mentally include the larger needle sizes in the UK...I'm American...but I like the stainless fixed circulars because I got tired of breaking the 2.75 and smaller bamboo circulars.

UK 11 is a 2.75 mm needle. You'll have to convert to a US 2 a.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

The yarn I used for the scarf was Patons Kismet, probably discontinued now It was a fine UK 4 ply acrylic/mohair mix. I used 3.5mm needles, but as I said you can use any yarn and needles.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Putting on my bucket list.


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for a great pattern. I've saved it as Jill May's Super Cabled Scarf!!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you :it is just the pattern I needed.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for that lovely pattern and I do love cables. Does this scarf curl at the edges? Did you block it or does it lie so nice and flat naturally?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely pattern, I like all the tight set cables.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

I did block it. I simply washed it by hand, put it in the spin dryer, pinned it out to size and let it dry. It then stayed flat.
Thank you everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

JillMay said:


> I made this scarf for my GD and thought someone might like the pattern. It would be a good introduction to cables as there are so many repeats. You can use any yarn, just match it to your needles, simlpy use the size recommended on the ball band. No swatch needed.
> 
> Cast on the nearest multiple of 9 stitches for the required width of the scarf (I estimate this by the length they take up on the needle) then add 3 stitches. For my scarf I used 4 ply yarn and cast on 48 sts. (9x5)+3 .
> 
> ...


Is the back side the same?


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

This is beautiful! The color is just gorgeous. I using a similar cable pattern on a raglan sleeve sweater. It was the only pattern on the sweater and is just enough. Will post a pic when completed.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just what I needed - just finished a scarf for my 11 year old grandson and was thinking of making one for his 6 yr old bro since they will probably fight over it...or their father will be wearing two new scarves!!!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, will probable make a few for the grand children. I need practice with cables.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing that pattern!


----------



## mayknit123 (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks for the lovely scarf pattern. I will make it for my granddaughter for a stocking stuffer.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Just lovely, this is a must do! can you approximate the yardage? The scarf with the pattern looks dense and my DD and GD love the scarfs long........ Thanks, Cathy


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

Here in the UK we go on weight not yardage so I,m afraid I can't say. It took about 75gms of a very light 4 ply yarn. The finished scarf was about 50 ins. long. Hope that helps.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. It will be equally lovely for a man or a woman.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Jill May, thanks that does help very much. Most all our yarn are listed with ounces, yards and gms. With giving your finish size even helps more.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice. Hope that your gd has fun wearing this gift of love!


----------



## enitsirhc57 (Jul 17, 2011)

This is great! I love knitting cables and yes, Kismet was a wonderful yarn. I two tops made from it and it was the softest yarn I have ever had.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for being generous enough to share this! It is just the thing for a few people I want to make a special looking scarf for!


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanx for sharing! Excited about productive cable practice......perfect for breast cancer (men) fundraiser....


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Looked at this scarf pattern again and may adapt it for my son who is 6'5". Everything I knit for him has to be redesigned. He cherishes the other scarf and hats I knit for him a few Chanukkahs ago. Thank you very much for helping my creative juices to re-flow. Now I only need bushels of time!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I miss Kismet.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

JillMay said:


> I made this scarf for my GD and thought someone might like the pattern. It would be a good introduction to cables as there are so many repeats. You can use any yarn, just match it to your needles, simlpy use the size recommended on the ball band. No swatch needed.
> 
> Cast on the nearest multiple of 9 stitches for the required width of the scarf (I estimate this by the length they take up on the needle) then add 3 stitches. For my scarf I used 4 ply yarn and cast on 48 sts. (9x5)+3 .
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the instructions - my compliments to the chef! Hope to make this later this fall.


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern!!! Thank you so much for sharing! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, Thank you for the scarf pattern. I like your color choice and the design is great.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jjmomi (Jan 30, 2013)

Like this pattern!!


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for that lovely pattern so simple and not like a lot of cable patterns complicated I will use it for my next project.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

JillMay, Thank you for posting this wonderful scarf pattern...it's now on my extended to do list! I have'nt done cables yet but by the time I finnish this I should be fairly decent at it! Beautiful scarf and thanks again!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> JillMay said:
> 
> 
> > I made this scarf for my GD and thought someone might like the pattern. It would be a good introduction to cables as there are so many repeats. You can use any yarn, just match it to your needles, simlpy use the size recommended on the ball band. No swatch needed.
> ...


If not, then the Palindrome scarf on Ravelry is the same on both sides. I knitted a grey one that would be perfect for a man. I used worsted weight and medium sized needles and it's bulky, but if you used thinner yarn and smaller needles, it would not be quite as bulky.

Here's the pattern if you need it to be reversable. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/palindrome-a-reversible-cable-scarf

I'm not trying to 'steal the OP's thunder', I'm just trying to help.. I love cables, but I like cabled scarves to be the same on both sides sometimes, too. 
Gloria

PS. I copied, and pasted this into a document that I sent to my Kindle as a PDF, so that I can reference it later. I named it: JilMay's Cabled Scarf (I hope I spelled her name right!)


----------



## donnahayes2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Jill I am going to give it a try


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank-you , its a great pattern & will perfect presents for Sons & Sons in law.Love it in the blue & can't wait to start on them. thanks heaps


----------



## raider (Nov 28, 2012)

Very nice.thank you for the pattern.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Great pattern! Could easily also be adapted for a lovely crib blanket.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments on my scarf pattern. It was the first time I had posted a pattern and I cannot believe all the positive comments I have received.


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing the pattern. It really looks nice.


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, it's a great looking scarf, and a great way for me to do my first cables. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knit4u.com (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for this pattern, I love to put cables in my patterns. I think they make a statement. Beautiful pattern to be made in all the different colors.
. Iam in my 70's and have been taught when I was 18yrs old. I'am so greatful to the women who insisted on showing me. She taught me one night and I was so anxious to do a pattern I was adding on stitches some how and the next day she had to rip it all apart.lol.
Iam so indeaded to her. Cables are very easy believe it or not and look so nice in a pattern.


----------

